
You Need Deli Cups - wglb
http://flaked.sockpuppet.org/2018/05/23/you-need-deli.html
======
nimbius
_You don’t want, like, five of them. You want a box of hundreds._

I'll ring the landfill and let them know to expect them. Seriously though, Ive
worked in food service before...deli cups? try resealing them after a week or
two of use. Get ready for cracked lids and containers that cant be microwaved
safely. they arent meant for repeat use. they stain frequently and cant be
cleaned easily due to the grade of plastic used.

You want steam table pans with lids for refrigerator storage, and a decent set
of microwaveable plasticware to decant the contents into for meal prep.

pro tip: if you want good bargains on grains or legumes, buy them 20+lbs at a
time dry and pick up a few 5 gallon buckets from Home Depot. The buckets are
automatically food-grade, and anything over 15lbs generally gets a managers
override discount, especially at restaurant supply stores like cosco/smart and
final.

~~~
gnicholas
> _microwaveable plasticware_

I was of the impression that plastics are generally not good to microwave. Is
this untrue? I have been using Pyrex containers and have generally been happy
with them.

~~~
loggedinmyphone
[http://www.osteopathic.org/osteopathic-health/about-your-
hea...](http://www.osteopathic.org/osteopathic-health/about-your-
health/health-conditions-library/general-health/Pages/plastics-
microwaving.aspx) says

"If a plastic product is determined safe for microwave use, then you will see
either a microwave-safe symbol or written instructions indicating the product
is microwave-safe. The numbering system found on plastics pertains to
recycling and does not indicate whether or not the plastic is safe for
heating.

However, Dr. Danoff warns that not all microwave-safe products are safe to use
in the microwave in the same way."

No elaboration on this last point other than to say don't reuse tv dinner
trays. Overall I prefer to microwave glass but I'd like to know for sure one
way or the other.

------
mixmastamyk
Needed to look up three terms while reading this:

\- Deli cup - the clear plastic containers used at the market or deli counter
to hold cole slaw, etc.

\- Ramekin - a little ceramic bowl/dish to hold sauce, dressing, or food, etc.

\- Sterno - Can of alcohol gel set aflame under banquet trays to keep them
warm.

The more you know…

------
dpeck
I'll save you the search: [https://smile.amazon.com/Pactiv-YSD2516-Squat-
Combo-Containe...](https://smile.amazon.com/Pactiv-YSD2516-Squat-Combo-
Container/dp/B00115MUVU)

And yes, they're very useful and cheap (though we've always just reused ones
from take out until they don't hold up anymore), my sons lunch often goes to
school in them.

------
paraxion
Screw yo' environment. I know that - at least where I live - plastic recycling
is a "meh" proposition at best: some attempt will be made but chances are it's
going to the landfill.

------
ottonomy
My local recycling program no longer accepts almost all plastic recycling due
to China blocking shipments because what they were getting from plastic
container loads were too contaminated. No thanks!

~~~
paleotrope
Just put it in the regular trash then.

~~~
dingaling
I'm not exaggerating when I say that your comment shocked me.

If your municipal authority offers 'tours' of landfill facilities I'd urge you
to sign-up for one. The scale is staggering.

In Northern Ireland, with fewer than 2 million inhabitants, we have one of the
highest recycling rates in Europe ( about 40% ) yet still 400,000 tonnes of
waste goes to landfill very year. 200kg per capita

The USA generates roughly twice as much waste per capita...

------
ericabiz
This is one case where an image would definitely be worth a thousand words! I
had to Google what these were.

------
justinator
What do you use for tops of your deli cups?

And I honestly don't believe plastic recycling works. If I have plastic in the
kitchen, it's plastic that can be used again and again for years, at least.

------
gregorymichael
Huge +1 to this. Roommate worked in high-end restaurants and converted me. A
$35, effectively unlimited supply of delicontainers is a life-changing
addition to the kitchen.

------
jtolds
why is this here what is happening

~~~
gregorymichael
For one thing, it was written by a top 3 most up-voted user on HN. It's also
an incredible life-hack.

~~~
i000
What is "incredible" about using plastic containers to hold food?

~~~
devicenull
Just wait until you hear my life hack about using plastic to prevent things
from getting wet.

------
PhasmaFelis
I'm fond of plastic jars with screw-top lids (Rubbermaid brand?). They're
sturdier and longer-lasting than these, and less likely to pop open and make a
horrible mess if you happen to drop them.

------
Psilidae
And while you're at at: every coffee maker should be a Keurig and buy only
disposable utensils to save time washing silverware.

------
boustrophedon
You need deli cups if you like contributing to your local landfill.

